# Any Update on USA & SciFi HD



## rsicard (Aug 24, 2003)

Sorry if there is already an active thread on this topic....

Any update on USA and SciFi HD?

FX HD?
Additional HBO, Showtime, etc HD channels?
FoxNews HD & Fox Business HD?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

UPDATE: We don't have them yet


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

rsicard said:


> Sorry if there is already an active thread on this topic....
> 
> Any update on USA and SciFi HD?
> 
> ...


Fox News HD doesn't even exist yet.

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

I find myself refusing to watch SD in many cases. I WANT MORE HD!


----------



## TheScappian (Jul 11, 2007)

*Shakes magic 8 Ball* . . . Going back to D* in January after the DVR price drop.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Maybe just maybe when we all wake up Christmas morning and turn on our tv's, in the HD Guide there will be all the HD channels D* has and more!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

razorbackfan said:


> Maybe just maybe when we all wake up Christmas morning and turn on our tv's, in the HD Guide there will be all the HD channels D* has and more!


So, your saying you want a DirecTV system from Santa Claus?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

What's an update?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

lionsrule said:


> UPDATE: We don't have them yet


I don't care who you are. That's funny. :lol:


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Allen Noland said:


> So, your saying you want a DirecTV system from Santa Claus?


Um....no.


----------



## mengel (Oct 27, 2007)

razorbackfan said:


> Maybe just maybe when we all wake up Christmas morning and turn on our tv's, in the HD Guide there will be all the HD channels D* has and more!


I'll come over to your house, and twist your dish about 9 degrees to the east for you. That oughta get you the same HD channels D* has!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mengel said:


> I'll come over to your house, and twist your dish about 9 degrees to the east for you. That oughta get you the same HD channels D* has!


At my house you'd get a great view of tall redwood trees doing that.


----------



## mesaknight (Nov 4, 2007)

dish has channels assigned to both channel so the time is near. However...can u say TBS HD?? if you can you will enjoy USA in upconverted pleasure:hurah:


----------



## hildred (Aug 19, 2003)

yes is there any update on cw in hdtv yet if so how soon


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

mesaknight said:


> dish has channels assigned to both channel so the time is near. However...can u say TBS HD?? if you can you will enjoy USA in upconverted pleasure:hurah:


Are the mapdowns back? What is the source of your info?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Wait for CES, perhaps Dish will announce that time.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

phrelin said:


> What's an update?


:lol: man,that is great!

"UPDATES!?! we don't give no stinking UPDATES!" - Charles Ergen :grin:


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

Just checking for HD possibilities for my parents who are ordering a HDTV tomorrow, their crappy little cable co., Armstrong Cable (armstrongcable.com) had pretty much next to nothing they couldn't get with Dish and at a lower price. That was 2 months ago, now I just looked and even they have added SciFi/USA/CNN and Science HD (the extra pay one for Dish). I guess they must have the bandwidth to add them but it sure is disheartening to see them add those before E* does.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

Yep... 2008 is going to be very very bad for Dish if they don't act soon. The growth is in HD and Directv is really starting to leave Dish for dead.


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

i agree.. but i love the there DVR soo much!.. the USB makes it almost worth it!, SATA on D* sux!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I disagree.

There will be some lag until the new sats go up then things will be back to normal - whiners moving back and forth and the rest of use patiently weatching while unnecessary hardware $$ are spent for a few fleeting channels that one might get here or there.

Dish and Direct love these guys, they blow money like it is going out of style, jumping back and forth with insignificant programming whims - HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> Dish and Direct love these guys, they blow money like it is going out of style, jumping back and forth with insignificant programming whims - HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


These people are why D* now and soon E* will want 24 month commitments. The subscriber aquisition costs go through the roof. Both systems WANT new customers, but they have to pay a lot to get them.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> There will be some lag until the new sats go up then things will be back to normal - whiners moving back and forth and the rest of use patiently weatching while unnecessary hardware $$ are spent for a few fleeting channels that one might get here or there.
> 
> Dish and Direct love these guys, they blow money like it is going out of style, jumping back and forth with insignificant programming whims - HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


Jim,

While it is true that Dish has bandwidth constraints right now, Dish does have the bandwidth for about 10 National HD channels, RIGHT NOW. If you live in the Northeast its possible Dish will likely add several RSN's in early 2008.

Later in 2008 Dish will have a lot of Bandwidth coming online for much more HD.

If you want more HD right now then DirecTV is the DBS provider to choose right now. Be aware that DirecTV is running VERY low or completely out of their older model HD-DVR's which have an OTA tuner built-in (very important if DirecTV does NOT have your local OTA signals in HD via Satellite). Dish Networks HD DVR has been rated much higher than the DirecTV HD DVR, also much better External Storage abilities.

In the end DirecTV and Dish will be fairly even in there HD offerings later this year, but both DBS provider will likely beat most of their Wired Competition in 2008.

John


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Gilitar said:


> Yep... 2008 is going to be very very bad for Dish if they don't act soon. The growth is in HD and Directv is really starting to leave Dish for dead.


It might even be as bad as it was for Directv over the past 2 years when Dish was in the lead.  (Actually, for me, they still are in the lead since they STILL have more channels that *I* want).


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

Richard King said:


> (Actually, for me, they still are in the lead since they STILL have more channels that *I* want).


Yeah all that matters is that *YOU* get the channels *YOU* want. 

Seriously, Directv has invested lots of dough over the past year and a half. Dish needs to invest more in 2008.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I suspect that I am not alone in feeling that a trade of the Voom channels for all the "HD" channels that Directv has would not be a good thing. I'll take the voom channels over SciFi "HD" or USA "HD" or CNN "HD" or ____ (fill in the blank with your favorite stretched/distorted SD upconvert channel) anyday, especially since I can watch the nearly exact same content undistorted in SD whenever I want. As for the investment, I am certain that it is coming.


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

What about these?

Cartoon Network (Channel 296)
Fox Business (Channel 359)
FX (Channel 248)
Speed (Channel 607)
*MGM (Channel 255)*
CNBC (Channel 355)
CNN (Channel 202)
*The Movie Channel East (Channel 544)
Showtime too (Channel 538)*
The Smithsonian Channel (Channel 267)
*Starz Comedy (Channel 519)
Starz West (Channel 521)
Starz Edge (Channel 520)
Starz Kids and Family (Channel 518)*

Commercial free movies channels in bold. Hell I might even watch CNN!:grin:


----------



## trolane (Dec 29, 2007)

FX hd would be cool, well before they took off buffy and replaced it with malcom in the middle. Buffy in HD


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Of the ones listed above, I would probably watch Fox Business more than any of the others, unless they are speaking in Shep talk in which case I would never watch it. I wouldn't trade Voom (specifically Rave) for them though. They aren't new channels (other than a few) but simply dupes of SD channels. I'd rather see them add NEW channels than dups of SD channels until they have TONS of bandwidth and change everything over.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

l8er said:


> The new HD channels on DIRECTV are *real* HD channels. *None* are simply upconverts of the SD counterpart, although some have the same programming on both the SD and HD versions. All of the channels are providing an HD version to DIRECTV. Scifi HD and USA Network HD do *not* stretch their content. (Although there are *some* of the newer HD channels that do - most notably some of the programming on A&E HD, Biography HD, History HD and TBS HD - but *not all* of the programming is stretched on any of the DIRECTV HD channels.)
> 
> As for Voom - if they ever added much in the way of new content I might have considered staying with Dish Network, but after having Dish Network HD for close to year - most all I was seeing on the Voom channels was content recycled over and over again.
> 
> That and DIRECTV adding Scifi HD was enough to make me say goodbye to Dish Network after more than 7 years as a subscriber.


I don't agree. I have a buddy who is a horror movie buff and loves MonstersHD on Dish. He said that the Direct version Chiller, does not even compare.

Also, 
I took a look at the Direct forums the other day when the Tennis and CSTV HD channels were added. Lot of complaints of stretch-o-vision.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

l8er said:


> The new HD channels on DIRECTV are *real* HD channels. *None* are simply upconverts of the SD counterpart, although some have the same programming on both the SD and HD versions. All of the channels are providing an HD version to DIRECTV. Scifi HD and USA Network HD do *not* stretch their content. (Although there are *some* of the newer HD channels that do - most notably some of the programming on A&E HD, Biography HD, History HD and TBS HD - but *not all* of the programming is stretched on any of the DIRECTV HD channels.)
> 
> As for Voom - if they ever added much in the way of new content I might have considered staying with Dish Network, but after having Dish Network HD for close to year - most all I was seeing on the Voom channels was content recycled over and over again.
> 
> That and DIRECTV adding Scifi HD was enough to make me say goodbye to Dish Network after more than 7 years as a subscriber.


 I guess you have never seen real HD!! (Like a bluray DVD)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

l8er said:


> The new HD channels on DIRECTV are *real* HD channels. *None* are simply upconverts of the SD counterpart, although some have the same programming on both the SD and HD versions. All of the channels are providing an HD version to DIRECTV. Scifi HD and USA Network HD do *not* stretch their content. (Although there are *some* of the newer HD channels that do - most notably some of the programming on A&E HD, Biography HD, History HD and TBS HD - but *not all* of the programming is stretched on any of the DIRECTV HD channels.)
> 
> As for Voom - if they ever added much in the way of new content I might have considered staying with Dish Network, but after having Dish Network HD for close to year - most all I was seeing on the Voom channels was content recycled over and over again.
> 
> That and DIRECTV adding Scifi HD was enough to make me say goodbye to Dish Network after more than 7 years as a subscriber.


They may be real HD channels, but most of them are still copies of current SD channels and most programming is simply upconverts of SD, NOT "REAL" HD. My theory on this is add NEW channels (I guess Fox Business Channel would qualify), NOT copies of SD channels, even if they are "REAL" HD feeds of existing channels. I would rather have a new channel than an HD feed of an existing SD channel. USA "HD" and SciFi "HD" may not stretch their content, but from everything I have seen, they have very little real HD content. Leave it as SD, add a REAL new HD channel and bump SciFi, USA, etc. to HD when there is more room available on the satellites, when room is available to bump EVERYTHING. Use what space is available for NEW content.


----------



## darrencp22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Richard King said:


> They may be real HD channels, but most of them are still copies of current SD channels and most programming is simply upconverts of SD, NOT "REAL" HD. My theory on this is add NEW channels (I guess Fox Business Channel would qualify), NOT copies of SD channels, even if they are "REAL" HD feeds of existing channels. I would rather have a new channel than an HD feed of an existing SD channel. USA "HD" and SciFi "HD" may not stretch their content, but from everything I have seen, they have very little real HD content. Leave it as SD, add a REAL new HD channel and bump SciFi, USA, etc. to HD when there is more room available on the satellites, when room is available to bump EVERYTHING. Use what space is available for NEW content.


These are the channels most people want.. I wont go into voom.. but HDNET Universal etc are nice, BUT they do not offer new programming. SciFi USA offer new shows in HD. Dish will lose even more customers if it has your philosophy.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

How about we get Fox News in HD if it avaible then to make all the liberals happy I guess we can toss in CNN HD. I like watching the news channels and it would be nice to see them in HD assuming both are recording in HD.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

mesaknight said:


> . However...can u say TBS HD?? if you can you will enjoy USA in upconverted pleasure:hurah:


Nowhere near true.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

Richard King said:


> My theory on this is add NEW channels (I guess Fox Business Channel would qualify), NOT copies of SD channels, even if they are "REAL" HD feeds of existing channels. I would rather have a new channel than an HD feed of an existing SD channel. USA "HD" and SciFi "HD" may not stretch their content, but from everything I have seen, they have very little real HD content. Leave it as SD, add a REAL new HD channel and bump SciFi, USA, etc. to HD when there is more room available on the satellites, when room is available to bump EVERYTHING. Use what space is available for NEW content.


The channels that most people watch are the ones that Dish should add. There is a reason the most popular channels are the most popular. They show what people want to watch.

The only thing Dish is concerned with is adding subs and rightfully so.


----------



## conchshell (Jun 8, 2007)

JohnL said:


> Later in 2008 Dish will have a lot of Bandwidth coming online for much more HD.


Will this require installing a new dish or will the bandwidth come from the existing orbital locations?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

One of new Dish sat AMC-14 will go to 61.5W location soon...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Gilitar said:


> The channels that most people watch are the ones that Dish should add. There is a reason the most popular channels are the most popular. They show what people want to watch.


And they already have them, in SD. Why add a bandwidth hogging copy of a channel that is already on the system if they can add a (hypothetical) channel that is HD 24/7 and is not carried in any form already?
Sure, there are few 24/7 HD channels that are not already on Dish, but if they fill their capacity with "HD" copies of SD programming they won't have the room for 24/7 HD channels when they come along.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

l8er said:


> Good grief. Do you really think any satellite provider will ever offer the bit rates of Blu-Ray or HD DVD? Think again.


You're sadly mistaken. My friend has DTV HD and the garbage on it certainly equals the garbage on E* HD. Most of the channels are unwatchable on both because of upconverts and stretching.

Ken


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

the upconverts still look better than sdtv on these hdtvs :grin:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

rey_1178 said:


> the upconverts still look better than sdtv on these hdtvs :grin:


That may be the case, but I would still rather have a full 24/7 HD channel than an "HD" channel that is already available in SD format. By the way, my projector does a pretty good job of upconverting on it's own.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

rey_1178 said:


> the upconverts still look better than sdtv on these hdtvs :grin:


That may be true, but isn't necessary to fix the problem. Increasing the bitrates and not downconverting existing SD would also improve picture quality on those channels without taking the bandwidth that HD requires.

For instance... instead of 12 SD channels on a transponder, how about 10 with increased picture quality?

Fixing poor SD with upconverted HD is way overkill in my opinion. It is like if you have dirt on your car... instead of just washing & waxing you go get an entire repaint job done. Yeah, it looks better... but it also would have looked better with a wash & wax too.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> the upconverts still look better than sdtv on these hdtvs :grin:


Yeah, right. I've compared the "Fresh Prince of Bel Aire" type shows from TBS HD Stretch-O-Vision feed and the SD feed both from my 722, and the SD feed from my 508's. No _meaningful _improvement from the old 508's that I can see. Waste of bandwidth. Oh well.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

juan ellitinez said:


> I guess you have never seen real HD!! (Like a bluray DVD)


You may want to think about your post...nothing on E* or D* compares to BRD or HDDVD quality...that is plain to see. 


> You're sadly mistaken. My friend has DTV HD and the garbage on it certainly equals the garbage on E* HD. Most of the channels are unwatchable on both because of upconverts and stretching.
> 
> Ken


I'm pretty sure he said he subscribes to D*...i think he may know what he is watching.....I also have seen it on a friends...and this isn't the case.


> Yeah, right. I've compared the "Fresh Prince of Bel Aire" type shows from TBS HD Stretch-O-Vision feed and the SD feed both from my 722, and the SD feed from my 508's. No meaningful improvement from the old 508's that I can see. Waste of bandwidth. Oh well.


Once again...nobody on here wants TBS/TNT quality...i think that is clear from most people on these forums....what they are talking about is upconverted, not stretched...fills the screen, unstretched, and looks better than the SD feed on most larger tv's. 24/7 HD is a nice dream right now....but until all shows are actually shot in HD...it's not going to happen...Voom does it, but they also have limited programming...Rave is good at it because they can shoot a concert in HD and show it, which is nice...but until the networks (not sat. providers) are demanding all of the creators of the shows on TV to shoot in HD....you'll have too wait.

On a side note...i was listening to a Bowl game on Sirius today when an ad for E* came on stating "for the very best sports, and movies in HD...go with Dish"
I thought the HD leader was a bold claim at this point...but considering all the extra movie channels and sports that D* has...in HD....it's an even bolder claim.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

l8er said:


> I've had Dish Network HD and I've got DIRECTV HD. Most of the HD channels are NOT "just" upconverts and only a handful stretch content that shouldn't be.
> 
> I didn't drink the Echostar kool-aid when I subscribed to Dish Network and I don't drink the DIRECTV kool-aid. If some Dish Network subscribers want to keep fooling themselves by saying DIRECTV's "more than 85" HD channels are not worth watching - go right ahead.


yeah i started to believe that about D*, until i seen it with my own eyes...needless to say your right, once E* does add those channels, they will also see.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Richard King said:


> And they already have them, in SD. Why add a bandwidth hogging copy of a channel that is already on the system if they can add a (hypothetical) channel that is HD 24/7 and is not carried in any form already?
> Sure, there are few 24/7 HD channels that are not already on Dish, but if they fill their capacity with "HD" copies of SD programming they won't have the room for 24/7 HD channels when they come along.


I think because that way people can get "favorite shows" in HD, while the channel continues to add on more HD. For example, FX HD....i would love to have Rescue Me and Nip/Tuck in HD...even though some other shows i watch on there are still in SD....but for the time being my favs are able to be seen in HD...and when the others shoot in HD, we wont have to wait for the channel add to watch them also in HD.

However if there is a (hypothetical) 24/7 channel that has shows that bring in as many viewers as these wanted, sure put it on first...problem is...there really aren't any yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

l8er said:


> If some Dish Network subscribers want to keep fooling themselves by saying DIRECTV's "more than 85" HD channels are not worth watching - go right ahead. The fact is when Dish Network gets around to adding those same channels - they'll probably look just like they do on DIRECTV.


Thanks for the compliment and vote of confidence in E*. Previous posters have claimed that E*'s versions would NOT live up to D*'s versions.

We're not fooling ourselves ... we just have different preferences. I look through the list of channels E* has not added yet and I'm not impressed. In this tit for tat I expect a less than witty comment about some not being impressed by Voom. But that's not the point. YOU CAN'T MAKE DIRECTV'S HD OFFERING ANY BETTER BY PUTTING DOWN VOOM.

It doesn't matter if Voom was the worst HD channel offering ever conceived (it isn't). Nothing Voom does makes the dozen or so HD simulcast channels on D* but yet to come to E* any better. They have to stand on their own merits.

So, any ON TOPIC comments? I think not, since there has been no movement noted on USA or SciFi in weeks. Despite various rumors.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I also have the same theoretical problem with USA/SciFi HD that I had with ESPN2HD when it launched. At ESPN2HD launch there were lots of times a game would be on 2 in HD but ESPN would be carrying SD poker or something... and I always thought that was a shame to force folks to take ESPN2HD just for a game in HD that could have been on ESPN.

Similar thing with USA/SciFi HD... since there is a UniversalHD channel. UniversalHD could show all of the new programming from USA/SciFiHD like Monk, Psych, Battlestar Galactica, Stargate, etc. in HD and current with new programming instead of waiting and only showing episodes that are a season behind. But instead of doing this, they continue to show repeats on UniversalHD when they could have shown the new programming instead. So they are doing sort of what ESPN did... which is force us and Dish/DirecTV/cable to take additional channels that are not 24/7 HD just for certain programs... when the reality is they could use the HD channel they already have and simulcast their new HD programming for primetime.

So instead of two channels that have maybe 3-4 hours of HD a day they could have repurposed UniversalHD and still had time for movies and other things on that channel. Now in the future when they air more HD, then it makes sense to branch out and add those other channels... but we really don't need 3 channels from Universal when 1 channel could show all the new HD that comes from them each week.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

l8er said:


> Both continue to show more content in HD (and not upconverted SD). As is the case with most of the channels that are new to HD.
> 
> And I wasn't attempting to make DIRECTV's HD offering any better by putting down Voom. (No need to shout). The fact is DIRECTV has more than 85 HD channels in their HD package and Dish Network does not. And DIRECTV will never have the Voom channels.
> 
> It's pretty obvious someone here has been drinking the Echostar kool-aid. :grin:


Yet another off topic post ...
Got an update on USA or SciFi that isn't blatantly off-topic?


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Here are couple of links - some of you may already be familiar with. They list the channels and how they treat SD.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=914099

http://www.digitalcaffeine.com/hd/

Clearly SciFi and USA are better than TNT, TBS, A&E, History, TLC, Food.

I've no idea how much % of SciFi and USA are real HD. Does anyone know ?


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

l8er said:


> Both continue to show more content in HD (and not upconverted SD). As is the case with most of the channels that are new to HD.
> 
> And I wasn't attempting to make DIRECTV's HD offering any better by putting down Voom. (No need to shout). The fact is DIRECTV has more than 85 HD channels in their HD package and Dish Network does not. And DIRECTV will never have the Voom channels.
> 
> It's pretty obvious someone here has been drinking the Echostar kool-aid. :grin:


The day will come when they both have everything available to both and as you say D* will never have Voom. So, thats where it all ends.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Yeah, right. I've compared the "Fresh Prince of Bel Aire" type shows from TBS HD Stretch-O-Vision feed and the SD feed both from my 722, and the SD feed from my 508's. No _meaningful _improvement from the old 508's that I can see. Waste of bandwidth. Oh well.


the only thing that looks good on tbs is family guy. that's it! everything else on this channel looks awful. my comment is on other channels but everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

John W said:


> The day will come when they both have everything available to both and as you say D* will never have Voom. So, thats where it all ends.


Gosh, I don't now about that, John. Buried somewhere in all of these threads is a post that says the although Voom belongs to E*, E* would farm out its signal to any agreeable (contract-wise) service provider (which I took to include D*). Sorry, I don't have a clue where that post was.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, Echostar is a minority owner (20% I believe) of Voom and I don't believe that that minority interest includes marketing rights.  However, I think that minority ownership probably would keep Directv from taking the channel, at least until the sale (of Directv) is final.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not that this is a Voom thread ... but per Cablevision ...

In April 2005, subsidiaries of the Company entererd int agreements with EchoStar relating to the launch and operation of the business of Rainbow HD Holdins LLC, the Company's VOOM HD Networks high definition television programming service, subject to the close of the sale of oir satellite (Rainbow 1) to EchoStar which occurred in November 2005. Under those arrangements, EchoStar initially distributed in 2005 a portio (10 of 21 channels) of the VOOM HD Networks programming service and, beginning in 2006, began carrying all 15 of the channels then included in the programming service. In connection with the arrangements, EchoStar was issued a 20% interest in Rainbow HD Holdings, the Company's subsidiary owning the VOOM HD Networks, and that 20% interest will not be diluted until $500,000 in cash has been invested in Rainbow HD Holdings' equity by the company.

Under the terms of the affiliation arrangements with EchoStar covering the VOOM HD Networks for a 15 year term, if Rainbow HD Holdings fails to spend $100,000 per year (subject to reduction to reflect permanent reduction in the number of channels constituting the VOOM HD service), up to a maximum of $500,000 in the aggregate, on its service offerings, EchoStar may terminate the affiliation agreement. Echostar has exercised its audit rights under the affiliation agreement to determine whether Rainbow HD Holdings is in compliance with these requirements. The Company has the right to terminate the affiliation agreement if the VOOM HD Networks are discontinued in the future.

In other words, for the next 15 years, as long as there is a Voom E* will carry it. Nothing is mentioned there about exclusivity, but as E* has a 20% interest, they should share in the profits made on the Voom service.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying that, James and Richard.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

I want my monday night RAW and STARGATE!!!!


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Yet another off topic post ...
> Got an update on USA or SciFi that isn't blatantly off-topic?


to be fair.....
Looking back through the thread, you yourself hasn't had one "on topic" post, you even made another off topic post after the one above...

people in glass houses?

but back on topic...I haven't heard anything new...and i'm really not going to expect anything until CES...and even there my expectations are low. I think the only time we will see anything new on them will be when (if) they are in our guides.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

So they have a new bird planned to launch soon or what?


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ressurrector said:


> So they have a new bird planned to launch soon or what?


Yes, sometime in 08. I can not recall the date (although I dont think there is an exact one), im sure someone in here can give you better info on that.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Next Wednesday after CES we might have Sci Fi and USA HD ?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

space86 said:


> Next Wednesday after CES we might have Sci Fi and USA HD ?


We might know when we'll get them...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes hopefully CES will bring us some news on SciFi and USA front. Might even be one of these wait games where they are holding off to flip the switch right before the show. I personally have not seen any confirmed information on these channels from E* so lets hope CES pushes some things out.

[Moderator Hat on]
_This thread has definitely rat holed into a D* vs. E* thread like the rest of E* threads about these type of topics.

I know that these type of threads are tough not to wonder around a bit, but lets try and avoid going off too far into the woods and keep threads like this on topic as much as possible. _
[Moderators Hat off]


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> I suspect that I am not alone in feeling that a trade of the Voom channels for all the "HD" channels that Directv has would not be a good thing. I'll take the voom channels over SciFi "HD" or USA "HD" or CNN "HD" or ____ (fill in the blank with your favorite stretched/distorted SD upconvert channel) anyday, especially since I can watch the nearly exact same content undistorted in SD whenever I want. As for the investment, I am certain that it is coming.


So would I. HDNET & VOOM are much better.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Since Voom isn't going away (unless it goes out of business) and HDNet is unlikely to be removed it really isn't an issue of if one likes them more or less than the potential new channels.

It is just a question of when the new channels will be coming to COMPLIMENT Voom and HDNet.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> Since Voom isn't going away (unless it goes out of business) and HDNet is unlikely to be removed it really isn't an issue of if one likes them more or less than the potential new channels.
> 
> It is just a question of when the new channels will be coming to COMPLIMENT Voom and HDNet.


WOW! James made a point about the channels that I agree with!!!!

All kidding aside, good statement!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

James Long said:


> Since Voom isn't going away (unless it goes out of business) and HDNet is unlikely to be removed it really isn't an issue of if one likes them more or less than the potential new channels.
> 
> It is just a question of when the new channels will be coming to COMPLIMENT Voom and HDNet.


great statement! 

it's not a question of removing voom or anything else for other channels it's the point of just more hd towards what we already have.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

MORE HD MORE HD

Get it Charlie the tuna???


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Yes hopefully CES will bring us some news on SciFi and USA front. Might even be one of these wait games where they are holding off to flip the switch right before the show. I personally have not seen any confirmed information on these channels from E* so lets hope CES pushes some things out.


Well, Charlie has about 1 month to get Speed HD up and running. If we don't have Speed HD by time Speed Weeks goes full bore, I will be extremely pissed off. For some really strange reason, I'm not feeling all that confident about it; probably has something to do with the lack of recent activity from our beloved CEO.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> Well, Charlie has about 1 month to get Speed HD up and running. If we don't have Speed HD by time Speed Weeks goes full bore, I will be extremely pissed off. For some really strange reason, I'm not feeling all that confident about it; probably has something to do with the lack of recent activity from our beloved CEO.


What percentage of Speed HD content is true HD these days?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Speed claims they will have 100 hours of HD programming for Daytona Speed Week.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

davethestalker said:


> Well, Charlie has about 1 month to get Speed HD up and running. If we don't have Speed HD by time Speed Weeks goes full bore, I will be extremely pissed off. For some really strange reason, I'm not feeling all that confident about it; probably has something to do with the lack of recent activity from our beloved CEO.


For your sake.. I hope the channel gets added, but personally I try not to tie channel additions to a particular event. They tend never to work out and usually are a source of frustration.

As for 100 hours of HD content... Well as this board proves time and time again.... HD content is defined differently depending on the person and I am sure the providers also use multiple definitions to define HD content. Lets hope the 100 hours is good HD viewing for the folks that got the Speed channel....

I feel us wondering again.....


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks Ron, I appreciate it your sympathetic ear; eyes actually .

I don't want to get too far off the two channels pertaining to this thread. But....from what I understand Speed is pretty much dropping the green flag on their HD programming at Speed Weeks. 

I don't know, maybe they are already showing some HD programming now. I pointed out how the DTM race a couple of weeks ago was in widescreen (bars on top, bottom, and sides) for us. Perhaps, those that actually have SpeedHD would have been able to see that race in full HD? Last year's DTM and V8 Supercars were in regular 4:3.

Formula One races are televised in HD, if the carrier is able to broadcast it as such. Speed is the North American home for F1.

Charlie really can't afford to let this stuff get too far out of his reach. Look at the fiasco from the MLB Playoffs. Right now, it's a situation that he needs to deal with and deal with it promptly. If he doesn't, this situation will become a problem.

As for specifics, BSG will be starting their last season pretty soon. Charlie needs to get on the stick.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> I feel us wondering again.....


We wonder a lot about when the channels will come.
We also wander a lot onto other topics. This time, spelling (or grammar). 

Some day I'm going to have to finish watching Tin Man.


----------



## jandar (Jan 3, 2008)

Its getting kinda tough to hang with Dish right now.

D* and now Comcast has SciFi and USA in HD in my area.

Those are the only two channels I really care about having.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

James Long said:


> It is just a question of when the new channels will be coming to COMPLIMENT Voom and HDNet.


What nice things do you expect they will have to say?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jandar said:


> Its getting kinda tough to hang with Dish right now.
> 
> D* and now Comcast has SciFi and USA in HD in my area.
> 
> Those are the only two channels I really care about having.


Well based on some of the stuff we have seen appear on JohnH's reports, my guess is that these two channels are next in line and if those are your only concerns then my advice would be to hang on. We don't know when but hopefully CES will clear the cloud.

As for other HD channels desired. We have not seen any evidence of those appearing so my confidence is not as high and my personal opinion on those is at a minimum see what comes out of CES and then depending on your needs and priorities make your plans to stay or go.

Personally for me.. Locals in HD is the only thing that would drive me from one provide to another but we all have our needs and levels of patience and it most definitely is a personal choice.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> ...
> 
> As for specifics, BSG will be starting their last season pretty soon. Charlie needs to get on the stick.


I think this is up in the air again. I remember reading an article last month that they only had half of their last 20 episodes written and the network wasn't sure when they were going to show them. NBC/Universal was already talking about delaying premiere before the strike and now with the strike being so long we may not see anything until all episodes are done. That being said I still want SciFi HD as soon as possible. =)


----------



## jandar (Jan 3, 2008)

Locals are fine with me OTA.

Comcast and DirecTV offer only some of my locals, so even with them, OTA is better to use.

Im hoping that SciFi is in HD on Dish before SGA and BSG new episodes.


Im giving them a shorter time now as everyone else seems to be getting these two channels and not us. 


Otherwise, I am a happy Dish user.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> I think this is up in the air again. I remember reading an article last month that they only had half of their last 20 episodes written and the network wasn't sure when they were going to show them. NBC/Universal was already talking about delaying premiere before the strike and now with the strike being so long we may not see anything until all episodes are done. That being said I still want SciFi HD as soon as possible. =)


Law & Order CI is returning to NBC to help them provide new programming in the wake of the strike. It would be interesting if more shows produced for cable moved to broadcast TV.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Hate to beat on this but Comcast has caught up if not passes us in National HD (sorry VOOM doesn't count) my parents had all of our Nationals plus VH1, USA, Sci-Fi, CNN, TOON, making it harder and harder to stay with a sat service especially with the internet packages as well.


----------



## The Sandman (Dec 4, 2007)

Can't understand why - but DISH is truly in a funk right now. No excuses can change that fact - no maybes, or ifs.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok guys... lets not start going down the road of who is in the lead... We have been there and done that and we all know it is highly subjective to how one counts what and definitely is off-topic for this thread. 

I am sure having other providers is making it hard for heavy SciFi/USA viewers to see this and to me this is good news because it puts even more pressure on Dish to roll out ASAP to meet the needs of its customers.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

LinkNuc said:


> Hate to beat on this but Comcast has caught up if not passes us in National HD (sorry VOOM doesn't count) my parents had all of our Nationals plus VH1, USA, Sci-Fi, CNN, TOON, making it harder and harder to stay with a sat service especially with the internet packages as well.


I have Comcast for internet and am looking at their TV service.

But for the past 10 days, precisely at 9pm we start getting major packet loss on our internet service which goes away precisely at 11am the next day. During that time our internet service is useless. A field tech has been out twice. He called today to tell me they have a line crew working on it. I've told anyone who'll listen that there aren't timers on our line. My own tests indicate that it is clearly happening at their local head end. But a crew of guys are working in the pouring rain to find that part in the line that has a clock.

So, as I've said before, no provider has very good csr and tech service. And apparently, the actual service is not that reliable.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Last rumors I heard about BSG were April... but I believe a commercial has aired on SciFi a few times stating March. IF the writers' strike doesn't end, however, it might just be a half-season as I believe they only got to a mid-season cliffhanger point before production was shutdown.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

jandar said:


> Its getting kinda tough to hang with Dish right now.
> 
> D* and now Comcast has SciFi and USA in HD in my area.
> 
> Those are the only two channels I really care about having.


Yeah I'm waiting for Charter to end up adding them before we do...how sad it will be if they become a possible choice again for my provider...


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

according to Mike Johnson, USA HD will not officially launch until the 28th of January which falls on a monday and on that date, Raw will air in HD as well.
Maybe there is some hope that E* will launch USA Network HD on the 28th of this month, and that is why it has been sitting there for the last few weeks.

PWInsider.com

since Usa and Sci fi are owned by the same company they both could go up by this date 

This is according to Mike Johnson not me.

it also looks like we're getting a new channel called the pursuit next month. i'd rather have a new HD channel instead


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> according to Mike Johnson, USA HD will not officially launch until the 28th of January which falls on a monday and on that date, Raw will air in HD as well.
> Maybe there is some hope that E* will launch USA Network HD on the 28th of this month, and that is why it has been sitting there for the last few weeks.
> 
> PWInsider.com
> ...


I don't know why E* would wait to launch it...considering that D* has had it lit up for a while now.


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

it's not like they can just thow a satellite up there. it takes time, money planning, and a big window in a sky and someone to shoot a rocket into it!!

also, they might need some new dish's on our roofs!


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

eatonjb said:


> it's not like they can just thow a satellite up there. it takes time, money planning, and a big window in a sky and someone to shoot a rocket into it!!
> 
> also, they might need some new dish's on our roofs!


they have some room for a few channels..and these two they had uplinked for awhile...they can light them up without a new sat or extra equipment.


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

i understand that.. i was talking about beating out D* with tons more stations.. I do know that can get a few more, and if they could get the rest of the HD's on MPEG4 it would give them even more, but to get real good, we have to wait till they smack a new sat up in the sky.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

eatonjb said:


> i understand that.. i was talking about beating out D* with tons more stations.. I do know that can get a few more, and if they could get the rest of the HD's on MPEG4 it would give them even more, but to get real good, we have to wait till they smack a new sat up in the sky.


ahh ok...i thought you were just talking about SciFi HD and USa hd


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> I don't know why E* would wait to launch it...considering that D* has had it lit up for a while now.


yeah true but I'm not sure if usa has a lot of hd content.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> yeah true but I'm not sure if usa has a lot of hd content.


They have several prime shows in HD, Raw will be joining soon, and it's not stretch -o-vision...some of the syndicated shows like coach aren't...but i wasn't really looking forward to those in HD either. I would actually prefer FX before USA...but i'm won't complain when (if) they light it up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> and these two they had uplinked for awhile...


Or at least they have had pointers to the channels and apparently space on the transponder for those two feeds. The Uplink Reports do not guarantee content is uplinked ... only that channels with those titles have been added to the table that tells your receiver what transponder the channels SHOULD be on (if it were authorized to display the channels). I've mentioned this before ... there is no guarantee that these channels are actually present just waiting to be turned on.

That being said, as new information comes in my OPINION as to when the channels might actually be turned on can be adjusted. As I noted in another thread on Thursday, I predict "More than a dozen new national HD channels in the 1st quarter. Most of them available around February 1st with the new cheaper HD package."

The price change date is always a good time to adjust packages. Channels could be lit up early, but until people _can_ sign up for DishHD Essentials it makes little sense to try to encourage HD signups. (E* did this two years ago when they openly discouraged people from signing up to the old HDPack so there would be less customers to upgrade.)

January 28th? Not that far away ...


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

James Long said:


> Law & Order CI is returning to NBC to help them provide new programming in the wake of the strike. It would be interesting if more shows produced for cable moved to broadcast TV.


I was reading a week or two ago that CBS and others are looking at their Cable shows like Dexter to see if they can bring them to network TV. Although I have no idea how you could show something like Dexter on network TV and have it make any sense after the censors get ahold of it.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Or at least they have had pointers to the channels and apparently space on the transponder for those two feeds. The Uplink Reports do not guarantee content is uplinked ... only that channels with those titles have been added to the table that tells your receiver what transponder the channels SHOULD be on (if it were authorized to display the channels). I've mentioned this before ... there is no guarantee that these channels are actually present just waiting to be turned on.
> 
> That being said, as new information comes in my OPINION as to when the channels might actually be turned on can be adjusted. As I noted in another thread on Thursday, I predict "More than a dozen new national HD channels in the 1st quarter. Most of them available around February 1st with the new cheaper HD package."
> 
> ...


can they fit that many on the current sat. without too much of a crunch?



> I was reading a week or two ago that CBS and others are looking at their Cable shows like Dexter to see if they can bring them to network TV. Although I have no idea how you could show something like Dexter on network TV and have it make any sense after the censors get ahold of it.


good god i hope not...that would ruin a show like Dexter


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> can they fit that many on the current sat. without too much of a crunch?


They have room for a dozen. They should be able to make room by the end of the month for more (or less crunchy adds).


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

LinkNuc said:


> Hate to beat on this but Comcast has caught up if not passes us in National HD (sorry VOOM doesn't count) my parents had all of our Nationals plus VH1, USA, Sci-Fi, CNN, TOON, making it harder and harder to stay with a sat service especially with the internet packages as well.


Well I agree, it is embarassing for the "HD Leader" to be passed by Comcast.
However, E* will eventually add these channels. As the HD sub expansion
continues in the industry, the MVPs that delay adding HD channels run the
risk of higher churn. Also, not completing the HD RSNs (MSG HD, FSNY HD, CSN NE
HD, FSNBA HD and NESN HD) which cover a very large population section of the
US, is going to contribute to E's low HD penetration. A $20 HD fee is very high for
a sub that does not get HD locals or an HD RSN or some of the top 20 HD
channels (USA, Sci-Fi, CNN, FX, etc) when cable or D* is providing such for less. The best HD DVR pitch is only going to resonate among sophisticated videophiles like the ones that visit this site. That spin is not as effective on the general public. The HD channel lineup will determine who signs up the most new HD subs. (HD RSNs, HD locals, Sci Fi, FX, USA, CNN, etc. will attract more subs than Voom and the DVR).

As some have speculated that E* currently has room for 8 to 12 HD channels, it
would make strategic sense for E* to add new HD channels this month. The 4th
quarter net sub additions for E*, D*, Comcast, Cablevision, Time Warner, Verizon
etc., will shed some light on the success of HD strategies. I predict cable in 
general will continue to have a net loss of subs to D*, E* and Verizon. 
The continued net loss of TV subs is the reason for the huge decline in Comcast's stock price in 2007. Theoretically, stock prices are supposed to reflect the discounted future value of earnings. When a company stops growing, it stock generally tanks.

D* will continue to benefit from its HD rollout and should be the net leader in
adding new subs for the 4th quarter. Verizon will be the percentage leader in
adding new subs in the 4th quarter. E* will do better than Comcast and cable, but will be behind D* and Verizon. HD sling box
(remember Pocket Dish) will be a nice spin, but will not resonate with the mainstream new HD sub who is looking at channel lineups in making a decision on a HD MVP. Charlie is now wearing two hats. Its hard to wear two hats and he should not forget about his HD subs. When a company like Comcast wears too many hats, generally something gets overlooked or is given a lower priority. HD channel lineups are going to determine who adds the most net subs in 2008,
and will influence MVP stock prices.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> They have room for a dozen. They should be able to make room by the end of the month for more (or less crunchy adds).


James, I have asked this before and gotten nothing to actually prove it. I dont doubt that they COULD add a few, but at what cost? Seems to me that it would put a strain on the bandwidth thats available unless some other stuff is converted to mpeg4 or cut altogether. Just my take on it since I have seen no credible information to make me think otherwise.

Are you saying this as opinion or fact? If it is fact, how do you know?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

msmith198025 said:


> Are you saying this as opinion or fact? If it is fact, how do you know?


I've done the math:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1334264&postcount=35

It doesn't require a complete conversion to MPEG4, although converting the remaining MPEG2 HD will help add more channels.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> I've done the math:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1334264&postcount=35
> 
> It doesn't require a complete conversion to MPEG4, although converting the remaining MPEG2 HD will help add more channels.


Going by that, we either have converting more to mpeg4(as I had said) or really squeezing bandwidth(which I also mentioned). Neither of which would be A)easy in the short term or B) something the really want to do.

So yes, they "technically" have the bandwidth, but at what cost?

Edit: That is if what you posted there is true, which i have no way of knowing, I am simply trusting your statements


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

well if this means anything, the new D* needs new equipment to make almost all the new stuff work.. i guess if they can do it, then E* should be able to figure it out


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not to further the D* vs E* drift, but D* can add channels by wasting bandwidth. There is plenty of space on the newly added satellites where D* does not have to use the latest and greatest encoders that allow six channels or more channels per transponder WITHOUT degradation nor do they have to choose wisely which channels are worthy of being uplinked.

People rely too much on numbers ... someone telling them that one bit rate or another is superior and claiming some irrational limit on the number of channels that will fit on a transponder. Meanwhile ACTUAL CUSTOMERS who view the channels can't tell the difference between MPEG4 HD packed six per transponder and MPEG4 HD packed four per transponder (unless their reply is tainted by someone tipping them off as to which channels are doing what).

But that is also another long winded debate. This thread is about USA and Sci-Fi.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Not to further the D* vs E* drift, but D* can add channels by wasting bandwidth. There is plenty of space on the newly added satellites where D* does not have to use the latest and greatest encoders that allow six channels or more channels per transponder WITHOUT degradation nor do they have to choose wisely which channels are worthy of being uplinked.
> 
> People rely too much on numbers ... someone telling them that one bit rate or another is superior and claiming some irrational limit on the number of channels that will fit on a transponder. Meanwhile ACTUAL CUSTOMERS who view the channels can't tell the difference between MPEG4 HD packed six per transponder and MPEG4 HD packed four per transponder (unless their reply is tainted by someone tipping them off as to which channels are doing what).
> 
> But that is also another long winded debate. This thread is about USA and Sci-Fi.


How does a channel earn uplink worthiness?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> How does a channel earn uplink worthiness?


By being carried by E*. 

(It is a joke folks ... I even put a smilie on it. So let's talk about USA and Sci-Fi.)


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

I recorded the first BSG episode "33" off Universal...looked damn good...i really hope we get it (SciFi) lit up by the time the season starts


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> I recorded the first BSG episode "33" off Universal...looked damn good...i really hope we get it (SciFi) lit up by the time the season starts


I set a timer to record these old episodes too, I have not seen them. What puzzles me is the, "Previously on Battlestar Galactica..." If this is the first episode of the series, how is there any "Previously..."?


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

davethestalker said:


> I set a timer to record these old episodes too, I have not seen them. What puzzles me is the, "Previously on Battlestar Galactica..." If this is the first episode of the series, how is there any "Previously..."?


I wondered this as well so I checked Netflix and apparently there was a 4 hour mini-series that ran before this episode that the series is based on.

Netflix has it on HD-DVD and I ordered it so I can watch it before I start watching season 1.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> But that is also another long winded debate. This thread is about USA and Sci-Fi.


Which is why I brought up my part of it. There must be a reason they havent been added yet, I was just trying to figure out what that reason could be.

However if people feel like we were headed off topic I will be glad to drop it


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

Something must be up, since they seem to be the ONLY major provider that hasnt added them yet, when smaller and "more behind the times" local cable companies are adding them quicker, there has to be something going on, I'm hoping that a bunch of stuff happens at once, like the new pricing packages, new channels come out....all of that stuff, and maybe thats what they are waiting for instead of doing a bunch of things at different times, but I definitely like to watch Scifi but its the worst looking channel I've seen on an HDTV, at least the HD version will upconvert the shows and make them look somewhat decent and thats all I care about really, the actual HD shows will be a bonus to me since the only one I watch is Eureka, never watch Stargate, Stargate Atlantis and Battle Star Galactica and its too late to start with all the seasons I've missed, dont have time to go back and watch all that stuff


----------



## conchshell (Jun 8, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> Which is why I brought up my part of it. There must be a reason they havent been added yet, I was just trying to figure out what that reason could be.
> 
> However if people feel like we were headed off topic I will be glad to drop it


I was wondering what the reason is also. Perhaps it's a $ issue, or they are right in the middle of selling the company and are not bothering to add anything new. When I had Adelphia, they noticeably stopped upgrading before the Time Warner buyout.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Vidfreek said:


> ...never watch Stargate, Stargate Atlantis and Battle Star Galactica and its too late to start with all the seasons I've missed, dont have time to go back and watch all that stuff


If the writer's strike continues, you may have lot's of time to watch the stuff you missed.:eek2:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

conchshell said:


> I was wondering what the reason is also. Perhaps it's a $ issue, or they are right in the middle of selling the company and are not bothering to add anything new. When I had Adelphia, they noticeably stopped upgrading before the Time Warner buyout.


Adelphia went bankrupt well before the Time Warner/Comcast distribution of their system by the bankruptcy court for far less than real market value. Don't think Charlie can take that approach to a possible sale.


----------



## starcrossedpimp (Dec 2, 2006)

Watched WWE Raw on Monday, and they confirmed that Raw will be HD on the 21st, so fingers crossed for USA HD by then.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

starcrossedpimp said:


> Watched WWE Raw on Monday, and they confirmed that Raw will be HD on the 21st, so fingers crossed for USA HD by then.


Yeah I second that it would be nice to have usa by time wwe goes HD


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

Austin316 said:


> Yeah I second that it would be nice to have usa by time wwe goes HD


Man SURELY with the popularity of raw dish will pull some strings and make it happen cause thats alotta customers to be upset if Dish is the only guy left out in the cold. I say they do a squeeze or a swap for USA HD Heck If nothing else Dish be nice to us and run raw on ppv FREE LOL I dunno


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

starcrossedpimp said:


> Watched WWE Raw on Monday, and they confirmed that Raw will be HD on the 21st, so fingers crossed for USA HD by then.


Comcast added USAHD and CNNHD along with a few other channels already
on E* to my system yesterday. Hopefully E* will add some of these channels
this month.


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

Just watched the new Psych, and now they are showing it letterboxed. So now we aren't getting it in HD, PLUS it postage stamped sized. I haven't watched Monk yet, but I'm guessing its the same too. Oh well, maybe some day.


----------

